# Noor rides again!



## Noor77 (2 Aug 2005)

Hi 

Just decided to give anyone who is interested an update! I haven't been on the site in a long time - so long in fact that it took me fours attempts to remember my password ;-)

I have changed my dubious financial life a lot since my last posts. I'm now spending less and managing a lot better, and am having no problems with my credit card - I have a little splurge on e-bay now and then though! Also, last month, after a lot of effort, I got a promotion which has brought my gross annual salary to €40,000 a year.

Keep up the good work!

Noor


----------



## sherib (3 Aug 2005)

Welcome back Noor - 

I noticed you posted in Banking, Borrowing and Credit Cards. Entirely coincidental I suppose! 

Your old sparring mate ClubMan has gone AWOL and is greatly missed.

Sherib


----------



## daveco23 (3 Aug 2005)

Where is Clubman?? Seems like a bloody long holiday...


----------



## mo3art (3 Aug 2005)

Welcome back Noor77, great to hear you're doing so well.

Congratulations on the job promotion too!


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Aug 2005)

daveco23 said:
			
		

> Where is Clubman?? Seems like a bloody long holiday...



Oh he's back......


----------



## Noor77 (3 Aug 2005)

I'm surprised about Clubman. Maybe it all got too much for him ;-)
You are right - I shouldn't have posted in this forum. I guess old habits die hard!!!


----------



## rmelly (18 Aug 2007)

How did this thread end up in here?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2007)

I moved it as I assumed that it met the criteria for inclusion in this new forum. Maybe not?


----------

